# How do I keep them from sleeping in their litter box



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I just put a litter pan in my boys cage and of course the first thing one of them does is to sleep in it. I put it where the always go to the bathroom and they always used their hammock before. What can I do to get him to use his hammock again and not the litter box? I don't want him reeking of pee! (I just gave them their first bath since they've been here and they were not all that happy)


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

You can't, I'm afraid.

My girls do this too, it's like that far corner in the litter box is some kind of multipurpose bed/bathroom/food storage/toy stash area. It's gross, and there are some days they just smell like poo, literally. 

But I have been noticing that the time they actually spend sleeping in there is decreasing. Maybe just because it's cold, maybe just because it's getting boring. 

Maybe you could try using pet wipes to help keep them fresh between baths. I haven't tried it with these girls yet, but I still remember the battles on bathing days with my old rats, so if yours are reluctant, I don't blame you for trying to avoid the experience. 

All I can say is keep the litter box as clean as you can and hope for the best!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

There's really nothing you can do. One of my girls likes to eat in the litter box - she grabs some food or her treat, and runs and sits amid the poo and happily munches away. I do remember that when I first started trying to litter train them, some of them would sleep in the litter box. They eventually just stopped doing that though and found more comfortable places to crash.

The wipes would be a good idea if your rats are getting smelly.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never seen the wipes before - I'll look for them next time.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

These are the ones I use-
http://www.petco.com/product/102786/Perfect-Coat-Deodorizing-Bath-Wipes.aspx

Not out of any real preference, but because they were in the sale bin for 25 cents, I figured why not?! I wish I'd bought all the packs (I only bought two, I think), because they work great! The girls are so soft afterwards... I just use one cloth every couple weeks, and give each rat a couple swipes on their body and a couple on their tails to keep them a little fresher smelling. There seems to be no residue, none of them are overly bothered by it, beyond the "why you bugging me, mommy? Feed me or go away!"


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

> One of my girls likes to eat in the litter box - she grabs some food or her treat, and runs and sits amid the poo and happily munches away


ditto that! i really hope baby isn't trying to tell me her food tastes like crap. xD


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

i have a litter box but my girls don't use it 

they just use the bottom tray area with is fine by me.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

@eclecticnoise: Silly ratties sleeping in the litter box. I've also heard of ratties that sleep in their food dishes :lol: they are so silly. They might possibly get over sleeping in their litter box. If not the wipes should work for between baths.

@Sojuuk: Best way to litter train them is to take every "raisin" you find and all the soiled bedding and put it in their litter box. Make it smell like one. Sometimes they will catch on. I don't remember exactly but I'm sure if you search the forums for tips you will find out how to litter train them.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my big boys all sleep in their litter boxes, and sometimes they'll even poop in it!!


----------

